# Star Trek 11 USS Farragut



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

This is Paragon's recently released paper kit:

I have a bad feeling about this. Alternatively : *DO NOT WANT*








From above:









Dramatic Flyby


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Still, these paper kits are pretty cool.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like most of the Star Fleet designs- I just wish we had been able to see more of them. I do not make paper models that much, but it is a good way to see the ships better than the lens-flared stills available.


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 29, 2009)

I wish he'd add an Abbe.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i think it looks cool
id build it in plastic


----------

